# Reports



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Any reports for the South Jersey Surf? I'm heading down on sunday to try my luck.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*not too much*

That I have heard of. Water has been really dirty.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Dog; got two yesterday(skunk died) first was 25" back swimming with his friends and a 32" 11#. First fish this fall / winter. On Clam and Mullet.
North Wildwood


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go*

Thanks Barry. Way to hook em up.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Hooked 5 more today 4 Shorts18-27 3/4, and a 29 1/2 which came home YUM! Clams, same area


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Forgot to post this. Fished Weds, Night in the FOG got 4 all shorts18 - 26 inches on clam


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*way to go*

Barry, good job.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Went out tonite (TUES) for a couple hours. No Joy a couple hits,afew skates. a lot of wind but it was not too cold.
Talked to a Couple guys that were as nuts as Me. Fish were caught at full low at the end of the outter bar


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Fished All Last Week And And Over The Weekend With Nothing But Three Shorts Over Sevens Days All From The Dog Beach Area By Ocean City. Going To Try Over The Turkey Day Weekend.


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

had a good couple of nights prior to blow,fishing the sand w/plugs nothing bigger than 26" or so


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Report 11/24/2006*

Well After Stuffing Myself With The Finer Things In Life Lastnight. I Ventured Out To Longport Jetty For Some Blackfish And Striper Action Only To Fine Half Of Mexico Standing On The Rocks. So I Went Out To The Suds And Couldn't Get No Further Then 10 Feet In Without The Under Tow Pulling My Feet From Me. Packed It In And Went Over To The Longport Bridge To See How The Other Half Of Mexico Was Doing. And Observed A Few Bring In Two Shorts Probably 23-24 Inches. Thankfully They Must Understood And Read English Because They Through Them Back. Decided To Wet A Few For Awhile With No Luck And Moved Over To Ocean City Fishing Pier With No Luck As Well. Water Was Very Dirty Almost A Cocoa Color. Water Felt To Be Around 45-50 Degrees With A Extrememly High And Fast Moving Tide.

Tomorrow I Will Head Up To Sandy Hook For One Last Time Of The Season. Hope Roamer Shoals Doesn't Do Me In.

Rich


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

3 shorty's this Morning. Ann picked up two tonite
all under 20", Clam. Same Area!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

9 for the day 26-15" and the Best run off I've had all year, Had my Back to the rod baiting my 2 nD rod when I heard the Sound. My allstar 1418 was bent double wearing a Screaming Baitrunner by the time I got to it it was Slack. Then it took off again set the fighting drag and it slowed but never stopped 5 Secs. pulled the hook!!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fishing Report*

WELL MADE MY LAST TRIP TO THE SANDY HOOK AREA FOR THE SEASON AND CAME OUT WITH ONLY A SINGLE KEEPER STRIPER AT 32.5" WEIGHT 14LBS EASY. AND ALOT OF THROW BACKS. MY LAST CHARTER FOR THE YEAR SEEMED TO BE PRETTY HAPPY WITH THE OUTCOME. HOPE TO HIT THE BEACH THIS WEEK. IF ANYONE IS AVAILABLE TO SOAK SOME CLAM LET ME KNOW.

[email protected] ; [email protected]


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

i thought the oceanic fishing pier was closed for the season? how did ya do? i fished it once and blues and trout were breaking but they wouldn't eat wut i had (6 in storm lure) and wen they finally did the blue bit the lure in half it sucked. That was my first time fishing that pier and was a noobie at fishing it so i expected to get skunked


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

the current at oceanic pier is always ripping during high tide. during low tide u can hold bottom with a 2 oz weight on the left and right sides there is also a big cable on the right side that the people who work there dont tell ya about so watch out for it.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Total for the week 63 Bass 62 UNDER 28 inches


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Ocean City Pier*

The Pier Is Still Open I Guess People Are Fishing From It All The Time And I Have Never Had A Problem With The Cable On The Bottom. Tide Does Suck At Coming In And Going Out It. Since The Weather Warmed Up Over The Few Days I Had No Luck There. The Boat Is Dry Storage And Looking For Some Guys To Get With And Wet Some Lines Off The Beach Or Else Where. Dogg I Still Have You Popper If You Need It Back. Been Hoping To Get With Ya Down In C.m To Give Back. How Is The Lady Doing? Hope She Is Doing Better!

Catch Ya All Later.
Still Trying To Use My Last Two Bonus Tags Before The Year Ends.

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Rich*

I gave ya that popper and it's YOURS!!!! No indian giving here. Boss Dogg is still a pain in the a double crooked letter. You know how it is. As far as fishin, like I said my gear has been put up. Rodias in Rio Grande is closin tomorrow and she will reopen in March some time. Take care and tight lines.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Dogg....why ya puttin' the gear away....big fish still north of us and on the way within the next week or so....... just dress warmer 

Git'r done!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well*

Huntin season is here. Opening day tomorrow. Between the work schedule and other things I had to make a choice. I also hunt muzzleloader to. Out of a 21 day season I am only gonna get out 7 days and for shot gun I'm only gonna make it out 4 out of 6 days due to the work schedule.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Huntin season is here. Opening day tomorrow. Between the work schedule and other things I had to make a choice. I also hunt muzzleloader to. Out of a 21 day season I am only gonna get out 7 days and for shot gun I'm only gonna make it out 4 out of 6 days due to the work schedule.



Well.....call me with a nice hunka venison.....I ain't caught no fish to speak of........FEED ME!!! LOL!!!


----------

